# Nvidia Treiber wird jedesmal neu installie! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Auf meiner 64Bit Maschine wird ständig nvidia-drivers neu installiert wenn ich ein revdep-rebuild laufen lasse...

Irgendwie nervt mich das  :Sad: 

Kann mir jemand sagen was der rummeckert?

```
gentoo64 angelus # revdep-rebuild

WARNING

WARNING *** This is a rewritten version of revdep-rebuild ***

WARNING

WARNING

WARNING Please report any bugs to http://bugs.gentoo.org

WARNING

WARNING In the bug report please include the following information:

WARNING     emerge --info

WARNING     A copy of the output from the revdep-rebuild command

WARNING     A copy of the .revdep-rebuild* files as an attachment

WARNING

WARNING If the bug is severe, the previous version of revdep-rebuild is located

WARNING at: /usr/lib/gentoolkit/bin/revdep-rebuild

WARNING

WARNING

WARNING *** This is a rewritten version of revdep-rebuild ***

WARNING

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

find: "/root/.revdep-rebuild.*": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 54% ]  *   broken /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.100.14.11 (requires libX11.so.6

libXext.so.6)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.100.14.11 -> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw and /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

.........

```

```
gentoo64 lib # ls -la

insgesamt 10588

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     4096 21. Aug 07:12 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root     4096 18. Aug 20:39 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       22 21. Aug 07:12 libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.100.14.11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       22 21. Aug 07:12 libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.100.14.11

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10080488 21. Aug 07:11 libGLcore.so.100.14.11

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      715 21. Aug 07:11 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       18 21. Aug 07:12 libGL.so -> libGL.so.100.14.11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       18 21. Aug 07:12 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.100.14.11

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   608400 21. Aug 07:11 libGL.so.100.14.11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       26 21. Aug 07:12 libnvidia-cfg.so -> libnvidia-cfg.so.100.14.11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       26 21. Aug 07:12 libnvidia-cfg.so.1 -> libnvidia-cfg.so.100.14.11

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   110432 21. Aug 07:11 libnvidia-cfg.so.100.14.11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       23 21. Aug 07:12 libnvidia-tls.so -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       25 21. Aug 07:12 libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       33 21. Aug 07:12 libnvidia-tls.so.100.14.11 -> ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.100.14.11

gentoo64 lib #     
```

Last edited by root_tux_linux on Thu Aug 23, 2007 4:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Louisdor

Hast Du evtl. noch alte .revdep-rebuild_* in /root/ rumliegen?

Wenn ja, dann lösche diese mal und lasse revdep-rebuild erneut laufen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## tgurr

```
# emerge libX11 libXext --oneshot
```

schonmal probiert?

----------

## root_tux_linux

```
gentoo64 ~ # rm -Rf /root/.revdep-rebuild.*
```

```

gentoo64 ~ # revdep-rebuild

WARNING

WARNING *** This is a rewritten version of revdep-rebuild ***

WARNING

WARNING

WARNING Please report any bugs to http://bugs.gentoo.org

WARNING

WARNING In the bug report please include the following information:

WARNING     emerge --info

WARNING     A copy of the output from the revdep-rebuild command

WARNING     A copy of the .revdep-rebuild* files as an attachment

WARNING

WARNING If the bug is severe, the previous version of revdep-rebuild is located

WARNING at: /usr/lib/gentoolkit/bin/revdep-rebuild

WARNING

WARNING

WARNING *** This is a rewritten version of revdep-rebuild ***

WARNING

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

find: "/root/.revdep-rebuild.*": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 54% ]  *   broken /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.100.14.11 (requires libX11.so.6

libXext.so.6)

[ 69% ]  *   ...terminated. Removing incomplete /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

gentoo64 ~ # 
```

```
gentoo64 ~ # emerge libX11 libXext --oneshot 
```

Hat beides nix gebracht  :Sad: [/quote]

----------

## tgurr

Argh logisch, ist ja 32bit, also

```
emerge emul-linux-x86-xlibs --oneshot
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Argh logisch, ist ja 32bit, also
> 
> ```
> emerge emul-linux-x86-xlibs --oneshot
> ```
> ...

 

Perfekt  :Smile:  Danke

----------

